# Application running on ZFS Based server



## pratapk (Aug 24, 2012)

Do do you suggest running an application server with ZFS based File Systems.
Also, How about clustering them through NFS Cluster.


How much of systems resources would be taken by the ZFS Filesystem ( if integrity checks can be disabled), Will I able to run an application which does nothing but reading/writing data on the socket.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2012)

pratapk said:
			
		

> Do do you suggest running an application server with ZFS based File Systems.


That depends on the applications and the type of access it needs.



> How much of systems resources would be taken by the ZFS Filesystem ( if integrity checks can be disabled),


It will try to take everything.



> Will I able to run an application which does nothing but reading/writing data on the socket.


This has nothing to do with ZFS, so yes.


----------



## pratapk (Aug 28, 2012)

Quoted: "Will I able to run an application which does nothing but reading/writing data on the socket. "

It will read from the FileSystem and Write to the FileSytem.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing will change with regards to applications. Applications will still be able to open files the traditional way.


----------

